# Squiggles 08/01



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Had to get the cobwebs off the boat. Went to the north tip of the spur and across to the squiggles. Put a line in at the squiggles. water was Blue Green and patchy Grass. Had a good Current and about a 5 degree temp change. We had a hookup about 1 hour into it. A nice White marlin on the flatline and got about one rip and spit the hook. 2nd knockdown was about 1:00 and a Blue Marlin hooked up on the other flatline. Long story short we were spooled.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have a problem with it but that is in the closure area right?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

"catch and release"...


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

catch and release also forbidden in fed closed waters


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes all of where he is describing is in federal closed waters. There is no catch and release in Fed waters. I don't have a problem with it either, but I sure wouldn't be posting results on here. He might want to consider a "delete " option!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I second Marlin chaser, it's ok to look in the closed waters but fishing is prohibited by law. That post can use an edit around the nipple. Thanks for the report I'm hoping that soon we will all be able to get out to our old stomping grounds for some fun on the water.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks for the post and info.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

did you see any Coast Guard or other patrol boats? Wondering how much if any patrolling of the closed waters is being done? Makes no sense to me why we can not catch and release in Fed waters that are clear of oil!! Infuriating!! If they don't move on this soon I might just have to join you in getting out there and wetting a line. I might not post my trip but I sure just might go!

MSyellowfin


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Doing some trolling?


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

We fished in the open water corner of the squiggles.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> did you see any Coast Guard or other patrol boats? Wondering how much if any patrolling of the closed waters is being done? Makes no sense to me why we can not catch and release in Fed waters that are clear of oil!! Infuriating!! If they don't move on this soon I might just have to join you in getting out there and wetting a line. I might not post my trip but I sure just might go!
> 
> MSyellowfin


When I was out there Sat (see my post a few posts down "trip to the edge") There was one large Coast guard cutter patrolling the nine mile Fl state line another cruising about 20 miles SW of Pensacola Pass and another 20+ miles south of Perdido Pass. "Pays your money and take your chances, I guess". For me, (and nobody wants out there more than I do) I'll wait until it's legal.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I gotta feeling it will be open real soon like this week to the east!! Im glad someone went, the truth is we are all jealous of him for having the balls to go!! There are people going more and more everyday you just dont hear about:thumbsup:


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

i was referring the nipple to the north end of the squiggles in Open waters...Just so you know.


----------



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

I seen 1 large vessel on the way in but he was about 15 miles offshore. I couldn't tell what type of boat it was.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

bully48 said:


> There are people going more and more everyday you just dont hear about:thumbsup:


Bingo!:thumbup:


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

When they do open the nipple/spur area were are going to need someone to direct traffic!!!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

lunasea Thanks for the post. It must of been good for you and your crew just to be in the area. I know it has been eating at us real bad. We went out friday night to take advantage of the blacksnapper bite. After the crew had their fill of that, I heard them talking in a low voice up by the bow.We can duck tape him and he won't be able to stop us. Thanks for the post and glad you made it out and back safely. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang Gene you were not supposed to be able to hear us talking up front with the wind blowing the way it was. I will tell you that duct tape has been mentioned in several conversations in the past few weeks.

Lunasea thanks for the report its nice to know the fish are still out there.

Rob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

priceless, duct tape Gene and WOT you GO!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

so if someone did go out and was fishing and did get caught, what could happen? fine? slap on the wrist? boat seizure?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We went out yesterday and noticed 2 coastguard cutters cruising about 15 miles south of Pcola Pass. The water clarity 8miles south of Pcola Beach was not good, dove in for a little free diving could not see more than 10ft down to 40ft, cant wait to see some blue water. I am sure it cleaned up below the thermocline (spelling) but I haven't been training enough to make it down. Come on feds!!!!!!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Caspr21 said:


> so if someone did go out and was fishing and did get caught, what could happen? fine? slap on the wrist? boat seizure?


Commercia guy on our dock got a letter from the Feds stating any vessel (assume commercial) would be fined up to $150k and all fishing related gear including boat would be confiscated. These guys can fly over and take your picture and come see you later.


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

Yes If you go to the NOAA site,,it does not specify recreational,commercial,charter. It just plainly says,,"violation of the federal closure suject to up to 140,000 per incident and confiscation of vessel,gear and permits. Like everything else government,,seems it is open to interpretation


----------

